# Favorite apps these days?



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

These days, people are restricted from going outside. I'm not talking generally but some countries still have lockdowns, and people only rely on their gadgets as the source of happiness. What apps are you frequently using?


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

I only use Messenger, Snapchat, Facebook to communicate with my friends or my loved ones especially when I'm fishing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Animediniol said:


> and people only rely on their gadgets as the source of happiness.


Sounds like a pretty crappy life.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Sounds like a pretty crappy life.


Not to mention the negative effects.


----------

